# Eco-Complete



## thumperinflorida (Mar 30, 2006)

New stuff to me....
I've had aquariums for quite a few years. Just haven't had one setup in about 7. Things have changed....in a big way with planted tanks. I've decided to change this new one over to this substrate. I've read pros and cons and decided what the heck. 

I had always used silica sand in a course grade. A little peat on the bottom and sprinkle of carbon topped off with the course sand. Things grew I never used CO2, either (I've purchased the CO2 unit as well)... just plants that did well in a medium lighted tank and that grew slowly and responded well. 

So I took the plunge and purchased 3 bags for a 30 gallon show tank....now I ponder as to what I truly need to do to get the show on the road...so to speak.
Should I use this *complete*? Nothing below it? 

Any tip and pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Eco Complete is a good quality substrate, has a great color, and can be used alone for great plant growth. There are several others that will provide for effecient exchange / utilization of nutrients in the root zone. Flourite, Onyx, ADA's products, and Soilmaster Select are the ones that come to mind.

With most of these (including Eco Complete) its a good idea to use a very thin layer of peat below the substrate. It should be thin enough to easily see light through.

You will be amazed at the difference CO2 makes.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll add the peat...thanks


----------



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

aside: looks like aquariumplants.com has a sale on eco-complete. free shipping.


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 30, 2006)

...and I thought I got a good deal off of ebay

22.00 and free shipping. My lfs wants 32.00 a bag.


----------

